# Skeletons dancing for projection use



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

know its a bit late but just found this video on youtube that i think would be great for any halloween window projection
its by the band the chemical brothers and i shows skeletons at a disco on a loop but if you check out the full video there are plenty of other bits you could edit together could to make it look like the skeletons are having a party in your house
cant see a problem with copy right if you use the video and use your own 
music .
i think its cool anyway


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

cool


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I like it, pretty cool!


----------

